# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMS (Ostarine) vs. Anavar

## Gym Jones

I've been reading about on SARMs lately and though it seems a relatively young piece of pharm I'm wondering if anyone has tried both SARMs and Anavar (mind you not at the same time, but on separate occassions, controlled use, at different cyclings). Any input on how the two compare? I'd love to hear from the group, as I've been reading/considering on var (now only to get a good source online...which seems uber tough)

----------


## the big 1

I cant say much of var because i havent used it, i have however been on sarms now for about a week and i must say its quite good stuff, im a steroid virgin so i cant compare sarms to anything but here is my take on them...

im a week in and the vison sides are becoming more pronounced each day, when i go inside after being out for a long time its really dark, but after 10-15 minutes your vision adjusts, can be a bit annoying though, people think your blind or something !!!

as far as gains go i wiegh 8 pound more than pre cycle, but i had been cutting previous and im eating like a pig now, so the wieght gain is probably a rebound from the cutting and a huge influx in calories... my arms are more vascular and my chest,back and legs are definately thicker and more full...

bare in mind im on surplus calories on training days and maint cals on non training days, so the gains ive got so far are probably from diet because like i said i was cutting for quite a while previous to beggining sarms...but i have noticed a very good increase in strength, i usually press the 95 lbs dumbells on flat bench for around 3-6 reps, today i got 8 reps out and managed 3 more sets with that same weight !!! also my incline has gone up about 22 lbs !!!

so all i can say is i think sarms are well worth it, ive broken through a 3 month long platue in certain areas...

----------


## Gym Jones

Much of the research I've looked at and commentary seems to suggest both dosage level and duration seem to have a great effect on the visual effects incurred during usage of SARMs . What is your dosage and planned duration of use if you don't mind my asking? After only a week the visual sides are coming...hmmm

----------


## Noles12

> Really? i don't think so


Stop posting links in quotes. You are scum

----------


## Gym Jones

Uhhh...what? I'm not posting any links that I know. It highlights the sarms automatically.

Going to assume you were talking to pddung and that that person's post was removed? Otherwise I'm uber confused

----------


## Noles12

> Uhhh...what? I'm not posting any links that I know. It highlights the sarms automatically.
> 
> Going to assume you were talking to pddung and that that person's post was removed? Otherwise I'm uber confused


Yes thats why i quoted him because i was referring to him and he was removed because of it

----------


## bass

> I cant say much of var because i havent used it, i have however been on sarms now for about a week and i must say its quite good stuff, im a steroid virgin so i cant compare sarms to anything but here is my take on them...
> 
> im a week in and the vison sides are becoming more pronounced each day, when i go inside after being out for a long time its really dark, but after 10-15 minutes your vision adjusts, can be a bit annoying though, people think your blind or something !!!
> 
> as far as gains go i wiegh 8 pound more than pre cycle, but i had been cutting previous and im eating like a pig now, so the wieght gain is probably a rebound from the cutting and a huge influx in calories... my arms are more vascular and my chest,back and legs are definately thicker and more full...
> 
> bare in mind im on surplus calories on training days and maint cals on non training days, so the gains ive got so far are probably from diet because like i said i was cutting for quite a while previous to beggining sarms...but i have noticed a very good increase in strength, i usually press the 95 lbs dumbells on flat bench for around 3-6 reps, today i got 8 reps out and managed 3 more sets with that same weight !!! also my incline has gone up about 22 lbs !!!
> 
> so all i can say is i think sarms are well worth it, ive broken through a 3 month long platue in certain areas...


yes your gains are from your diet, when i was on S4 i gained weight but seems to help me burn fat as well, thats probably whats happening with you.

----------

